
Show HN: Hoist – Zapier for Developers (scripting done in Node.js) - mejamiewilson
http://hoist.io/
======
charlieegan3
I added Twitter, clicking the expand arrow to the right of twitter in 'Your
Connectors' opens a new blank tab. (Firefox)

This looks cool though.

~~~
mejamiewilson
Thanks for the feedback! I'll check it out now.

------
nikolay
Why do you autopick user slug to be "<first-name><last-name><user-id>"?!

~~~
buildmaster
it's not user id but actually just a random number. it's unrelated to your ID
(which are actually more complex than just integers). The random number is
there just to ensure we don't get collisions on slugs.

~~~
nikolay
This is a pretty bad practice. You should use hashids [0] for this, instead!

[0] [http://hashids.org/](http://hashids.org/)

~~~
buildmaster
thanks for the link, I agree it's bad practice if there's any kind of
lookup/security based on the slug. We have a few other mitigations against
looking up anything security wise from the slug itself. but will take it into
consideration as I agree it increases guess-ability of the slugs and could
leave us open in future.

~~~
nikolay
It's just an eyesore. If I see some random ID, I won't be bothered, but to see
my name with some suffix to it - it's ugly and not a common practice anyway.
There are better ways to generate unique IDs and hashids make them pretty
short as well (shorter than their numerical counterparts, I mean).

------
meturtle
It wiped my database clean?? WHY?? WHY??

~~~
buildmaster
I'm not sure what you mean by "your database" and what was wiped clean?

